# proper bench press technique......



## cheesegrater (Jun 1, 2005)

i have always gone down to parallel with my upper arms, when doing barbell flat bench press. Was told it's more of a tricep workout than a chest workout and to go down right to the chest. My last chest workout i started with my traditional approach doing sets at 195, tried the all the way down approach and had trouble doiing 175. My goal is to gain size all over, especially chest, not necessarily to get really strong.

....so, for mass building, does it make a difference how far i go down on bench press?

ps.i've had tendonitis in my elbows a few years ago, always in the back of my mind, seems to be less stressful to go down to parallel instead of to chest


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2005)

You are supposed to touch, if you want to activate the chest the most you definitely have to touch. If you are implying that you didn't use a full range of motion previously, I would wonder why anyone taught you that.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 1, 2005)

i've read all overe the place and probably been told on here that a 90 degree angle at the elbow was all that was needed......even still my chest has grown considerably....


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 1, 2005)

It'll grow considerably more if you use full ROM. You might also want to try DB benches, they work wonders and seem to me to hit the chest much harder than BB benches (studies also support this), but to each his/her own.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 1, 2005)

Try to space out your grip a little... the more spaced out it is (to an extent) the more you work your chest. For close grip bench (triceps) I usually try to have my pinky and index finger on the grips, whereas for regular bench I try to have my entire hand on the grips... 

Of course I'm still more of a fan of dumbell and do dumbell bench most of the time


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 1, 2005)

i do wider grip press.....it's maybe about 3 inches outside shoulder width....as far as dumbbell presses, i have trouble getting heavy enough dumbbells from the seated position to the point on my back where i start lifting them.....like i can probably do 85 or so, but i just wouldn't be able to get them in position, i don't think.

also, since i'm here......for dumbell shoulder presses/ military presses, full ROM or 90degree?


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 2, 2005)

ROM, but don't lock your arms out at the top, they will lose tention otherwise.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2005)

With shoulder pressing my hands dont really go below my ears.


----------

